# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  القاضي الصغير .... قصص ألف ليلة وليلة

## ღ قمر السكرღ

القاضي الصغير .... قصص ألف ليلة وليلة


في العصر العباسي ، كان يعيش في بغداد تاجر شريف اشتهر بالسمعة الحسنة بين زبائنه ، لاستقامته وأمانته وطيبته .

وفي إحدى الليالي رأى حلما غريبا ... فقد انشق جدار غرفته ، وظهر منه شيخ وقور ، تقدم نحوه وقال له : " اذهب يا منصور إلى بلاد الله الواسعة ، فقد أراد الله لك السعادة في تلك البلاد " .

استيقظ منصور ، وقال في نفسه : ما لي وللسفر إلى بلاد غريبة أجهلها وأجهل أهلها ، وقد أنعم الله علي في هذه البلاد بالنجاح والسمعة الحسنة ؟

وفي الليلة التالية رأى منصور الحلم مرة ثانية ، وأمره الشيخ الوقور بالسفر إلى بلاد الله الواسعة لأن السعادة كتبت له فيها .

وفي الليلة الثالثة ، جاءه الشيخ في الحلم ، وأمره بما أمره به في المرتين السابقتين .

استيقظ منصور وقد عزم على مغادرة بغداد إلى بلاد الله الواسعة . ثم جمع ثروته التي حصل عليها من تجارته، ومن بيع ممتلكاته المتواضعة ، فبلغت ألف قطعة ذهبية ، وضعها كلها في جرّة ملونة، وغطاها بالزيتون الأسود ، وذهب بها إلى أبي المحاسن. أحد تجار بغداد المعروفين ، ليضعها أمانة عنده .

رحب أبو المحاسن بمنصور ، وسأله عما يريد . فأخبره منصور أنه عزم على الرحيل من بغداد ، وأنه يريد أن يحفظ جرّة الزيتون أمانة عنده حتى يعود. 

وافق أبو المحاسن، وأعطى صديقه مفتاح حجرة الأمانات ليضع فيها جرة الزيتون بيده في المكان الذي يختاره . فوضع منصور الجرة في غرفة الأمانات وأعاد المفتاح لأبي المحاسن وشكره على معروفه ، ثم رجع إلى بيته وأعد جملاً حمّله أمتعته الضرورية، وأفخر أنواع الأقمشة لكي يبدأ تجارته في البلاد التي يقصدها ، ودعا الله أن يوفقه .

وصل منصور إلى مدينة دمشق ، فأدهشه منظر الحدائق الجميلة التي تحيط بنهر بردى، وجال في شوارعها، تأمل منازلها وقصورها التاريخية وأعجب بقبابها العربية الجميلة .

عرض منصور بضاعته على تجار دمشق ، فأعجبوا بها ، واشتروها منه فربح أرباحا كثيرة ، واشترى غيرها، وباعها ... ورأى منه التجار صدقا في المعاملة ، فوثقوا به وأحبوه ، واتسعت تجارته، وذاع صيته، بقي في الشام سنين عديدة.

وبعد سنوات من سفر منصور إلى الشام ، جلس أبو المحاسن يتعشى مع زوجته ، ورغبا في أكل بضع حبات من الزيتون، فتذكر أبو المحاسن جرة الزيتون التي وضعها منصور عنده أمانة منذ سنوات. فقال لزوجته: ما رأيك لو حصلنا على شيء منه لعشائنا ، لاسيما أن سنوات مضت على غيبة منصور ولم نسمع عنه شيئا . وأضاف : لا شك أن الزيتون إذا لم يؤكل بعد هذه المدة الطويلة فسيصيبه التلف .

فرفضت زوجته ، وقالت بأن هذا خطأ .. فماذا سنفعل إذاً حضر منصور ولاحظ أن جرته ناقصة؟

فقال لها: في هذه الحالة سندفع ثمن ما أخذنا من الزيتون، وهو ثمن زهيد. 

فرفضت مرة ثانية ، وكانت أمينة ، وقالت له : إن هذه الجرة أمانة لدينا ، فكيف نفتحها يا رجل ؟ ‍أنا لا أوافق على ذلك أبدا ، خصوصا وقد أوصانا الله بأن نؤدي الأمانات إلى أصحابها كاملة .
لم يقتنع الزوج بكلام زوجته ، وأصر على أن يأكل من الزيتون مهما كلفه الأمر . وفتح باب غرفة الأمانات وحمل جرة الزيتون فلاحظ أنها ثقيلة جدا ، وأراد أن يعرف ما فيها . فأفرغها من محتوياتها ، وكانت دهشته كبيرة عندما وجد أن الجرة تحتوي على ألف قطعة ذهبية مغطاة بقليل من حبات الزيتون .

غلب الطمع أبا المحاسن ، فاستولى على الذهب جميعه ، ثم سارع إلى السوق ، فاشترى كمية من الزيتون ، ملأ بها الجرة وغطاها كما كانت .

مرت خمسة أعوام على غياب منصور ، وكان يعمل بإخلاص وعزيمة صادقة ، واشتاق إلى وطنه وحن إلى مدينته بغداد ، فعاد إليها مسرورا ، وهو يتطلع إلى استعادة ماله الذي أودعه عند أبي المحاسن التاجر .
وفي الصباح، ذهب منصور إلى أبي المحاسن ، فاتحا ذراعيه في لهفة وشوق إليه وإلى ماله الذي أودعه عنده. 

وبعد اللقاء الحار والتحيات والقبلات ، طلب منصور استعادة الأمانة التي أودعها عنده، فأعطاه أبو المحاسن مفتاح الجرة وقال له :

- خذ المفتاح كما فعلت يوم سفرك ، وادخل غرفة الأمانات وستجد أمانتك في مكانها .

شكر منصور أبا المحاسن على معروفه وأمانته، وحمل الجرة وعاد إلى بيته، وما إن فتحها حتى أدهشته المفاجأة. فهو لم يجد ذهبا ، لكنه وجد زيتونا بدلا منه ..فكاد يفقد عقله ، إلا أنه تصنع الهدوء ، وأسرع إلى أبي المحاسن وقال له : يا صديقي ‍‍، يبدو أنك احتجت إلى بعض المال، فأخذت أموالي التي في الجرة مؤقتا ، وأرجو الله أن تتحسن أحوالك المالية فتردها إلي . وعلى كل حال ، نحن صديقان ولا بأس في ذلك .
فتظاهر أبو المحاسن بالدهشة ، ثم قال مخاطبا منصورا : أي مال يا رجل ؟ لقد وضعتَ عندي زيتونا وأخذت زيتونا ، وقد وضعتا الجرة بنفسك وأخذتها بنفسك . فما هذا الكلام الذي تفاجئني به ؟‍ 

فقال منصور : يا سيدي ، لقد كان في الجرة كل ثروتي ، كان فيها ألف قطعة ذهبية ، وإذا لم تعترف بأنك أخذتها ولم تردها لي شكوتك للقاضي، وإذا لم ينصفني القاضي لجأت إلى الخليفة نفسه ليعيد إلي مالي المسروق.

ونشب بينهما عراك عنيف ، وتجمع الناس حولهما ليعرفوا قصة منصور وثروته الذهبية التي طارت من الجرة التي وضعها أمانة عند أبي المحاسن .

ولم تنفع جميع المحاولات التي بذلها منصور لاستعادة ماله ، فلجأ إلى قاضي المدينة .

أحضر القاضي أبا المحاسن وسأله: هل صحيح أن منصورا سلمك ألف قطعة ذهبية وضعها في جرة وتركها أمانة عندك ؟

فأجابه أبو المحاسن: أقسم يا مولاي أن منصورا لم يسلمني ذهبا، لكنه سلمني جرة قال لي إنها مملوءة بالزيتون ، وقد استردها بعد عودته من المكان الذي وضعها فيه .

أمر القاضي أبا المحاسن بالانصراف ، ثم استدعى منصورا وسأله: هل وضعت عند أبي المحاسن ذهبا أم زيتونا ؟

قال منصور: الحقيقة أني لم أطلع أحداً على سر الذهب الذي خبّأته تحت الزيتون ، لكني أقسم بالله العظيم أن الجرة كان فيها ألف قطعة ذهبية.

تألم القاضي لحاله، وقال له: إن أبا المحاسن قد أقسم على أنه لم يتسلم ذهبا بل زيتونا ، وقد اعترفت بنفسك أنك لم تطلعه على سر الذهب المخبّأ في الجرة، وهذه غلطة كبرى قد كلفتك غاليا ، إذ ليس لدينا دليل يثبت أقوالك، والله وحده يعرف الحقيقة. آسف، فأنا لا أستطيع أن أفعل لك شيئا.

خرج منصور من بين يدي القاضي مطأطئ الرأس حزينا باكيا، وصمم على أن يشكو غدر أبي المحاسن إلى الخليفة وهو يرجو أن يعينه الله على الوصول إلى ماله .

ولما علم أصحاب منصور بما عزم عليه قالوا له : ليس لديك يا منصور أي دليل على أن أبا المحاسن قد أخذ أموالك ، وليس لديك أي إثبات أو شاهد على أنك وضعت أموالا عنده ، بالإضافة إلى أن أبا المحاسن تاجر كبير ، وله نفوذ واسع ، وإذا شكوته إلى الخليفة فلن يكون حظك معه أحسن من حظك مع القاضي .

فكر منصور طويلا في ما قاله أصدقاؤه ، لكنه قال في نفسه: إن الله مع المظلومين، وأنا مظلوم ، ومالي حلال قد جمعته بعرقي وجهدي ، فكيف أسكت على هذا الظلم الذي أصابني وجعلني في هم دائم ؟

بقي منصور أياما يفكر في أمر الثروة التي فقدها ... وخطر بباله أن يروح عن نفسه بأن يذهب إلى حديقة جميلة في إحدى ضواحي بغداد تهبط فيها شتى أنواع الطيور الجميلة ، آتية من كل ناحية طلبا للدفء والحرارة ، ومن بينها طائر نادر ، رائع المنظر يسمى " طائر السعد " ، وكل من وقعت عيناه على هذا الطائر كان ذلك يدعوه إلى التفاؤل بالسعادة .

وفي اليوم التالي، قصد منصور البحيرة لعله يرى طائر السعد فيستبشر به ، قبل أن يقصد الخليفة ليشكو إليه غدر أبي المحاسن . وفي ما هو يتنزه في الحديقة، لمح طائر السعد فجأة ، فانتعشت آماله .

ذهب منصور إلى الخليفة وشرح له ما حصل مع أبي المحاسن، فتعجب من سلوك أبي المحاسن ، وطلب إلى منصور أن يعود إليه بعد أسبوع .

شغلت القضية بال الخليفة ، وفكر في حل لها ، ودعا الله أن يلهمه الصواب . وكان من عادته أن يتنكر في ثياب عادية ، ويخرج ليتجول في أحياء المدينة متفقدا أحوال الرعية ، كل مساء .

وكانت قصة منصور مع أبي المحاسن حديث الناس في بغداد ، وأثار دهشته مجموعة من الفتيان يلعبون لعبة القاضي ومنصور وأبي المحاسن ، فوقف خلف شجرة يستمع إلى حوار الفتيان في هذه القضية الشائكة .

مثّل أحد الفتيان دور القاضي ، وجلس على حجر مرتفع ، ومثل فتى آخر دور أبي المحاسن ، وقام الثالث بتمثيل دور منصور .

طلب القاضي الصغير من أبي المحاسن ومنصور أن يحدثه كل منهما عما حصل معه . ففعلا . ولما أحاط بجميع المعلومات عن هذه القضية، أخذ يفكر ، ثم اعتدل في جلسته وقال : إن الفصل في هذه القضية سهل جدا .. إن كل الناس تعرف جيدا أن الزيتون يتلف ويفقد لونه وطعمه بعد سنتين أو ثلاث على الأكثر ، ومنصور عاد بعد خمس سنوات . فكيف ظل الزيتون سليما لم يفسد ؟؟

تعجب الخليفة مما سمع من كلام الفتى، وشكر الله الذي سهل له الحل على لسان القاضي الصغير .

انعقد مجلس الخليفة بعد أسبوع ، وحضر أمامه التاجر منصور ، والتاجر أبو المحاسن الذي كرر أمام الخليفة ما قاله أمام القاضي . وكان الخليفة قد أحضر اثنين من تجار الزيتون ، ذاقا ما في الجرة من الزيتون ، وقررا أنه زيتون جديد ، ولا يمكن أن يكون من ثمار هذا الموسم أو الموسم الذي قبله.

وهكذا انكشفت فضيحة أبي المحاسن، وأظهر التحقيق خيانته للأمانة التي وضعت لديه . فأمر الخليفة بعقابه العقاب الصارم الذي يستحقه هو وأمثاله من السارقين ، كما أمر برد الدنانير الذهبية إلى منصور.

ورأى الخليفة أن يكافئ القاضي الصغير على حسن تفكيره ، فأمر جنوده بالبحث عنه وإحضاره إليه. ولما جاء قبّله وأوصى أن يكون محل رعايته حتى ينهي تعليمه فيصبح قاضيا عادلاً ، وأمر له ولرفيقيه بكيس من المال والهدايا .

وكانت فرحة منصور باسترداد ماله لا توصف.

أستمتعوا بالقراءة و والى اللقاء مع حكاية أخرى

----------

